

HTML5 Extensibility - arthurk
http://diveintohtml5.org/extensibility.html

======
theschwa
How do I know when to use microdata, microformats, or RDFa?

~~~
est
When you really want to crawlers or robots to understand your data
structurally without parsing & guessing HTML too hard.

~~~
theschwa
I meant how do I know which one of those formats to choose.

------
Kilimanjaro
As I have always said, anonymous tags are the answer:

    
    
        class based <.person>britney</>
    
        id based <#person>britney</>
    

You can style them as usual using css, and there will never be conflicts in
the future.

~~~
mbrubeck
That proposal doesn't work with HTML's "don't break the web" design principles
- <http://www.w3.org/TR/html-design-principles/>

Those tags don't degrade gracefully in existing browsers. Paste this into your
address bar to see what I mean:

data:text/html,<html><body><#person>me</><.person>you</></body></html>

